# weston super mare...vets



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

any one live in weston super mare OR any one who knows how to find vets in and around that area lol!

currently the vets i would go to if i had a problem with my exotics is in wales, but just wondering if there is one any closer

theres one just down the road from where ill be living on locking castle (off the duel carrage ways) and one in worle but i dont know if they take exotics neither do i know the names so i cant find the numbers?

any ideas?


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

We use the small animal practice in Langford, it is part of the vet university.

Langford Small Animal Practice
University of Bristol
Langford House
Bristol
North Somerset
BS40 5DU

01934 852422


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

incrisis said:


> We use the small animal practice in Langford, it is part of the vet university.
> 
> Langford Small Animal Practice
> University of Bristol
> ...



yeah been there before theres only one vet isnt there? and tbh dont trust him! not from the advice i had about my water dragons back (apparently only broke one leg turned out he broke his back!) 

how have you found them? and would they deal with a very aggressive iguana? lol


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

The main vet is Colin Blakey, he works with Sharon Redrobe, she is the main reptile vet at Bristol Zoo.

We have never had any problems with them and found they are cheaper than a lot of other vets in most cases


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

incrisis said:


> The main vet is Colin Blakey, he works with Sharon Redrobe, she is the main reptile vet at Bristol Zoo.
> 
> We have never had any problems with them and found they are cheaper than a lot of other vets in most cases


hmm maby a one off and me being over protective :lol2: aaaaaand its much closer then wales :blush:

well got nothing wrong with any of em atm so its all good, just wanted to double check if there were any more around that area, as the one in locking castle ive never seen, i just happend to look left for once :lol2:


----------

